# Pelagic pirate : Offshore trolling the wings



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

The following report is from My Boat Partner REGGIE aboard our boat this weekend ( i was getting ready for deer season here in Bama and GA)


Left the pass Friday night around 9:00 with Sip, John, and Reid as crew. Greenhorn Reid was in for his first offshore trip in the Gulf. Got on the fishing grounds about 30 miles out and anchored up. Lots of bait around the boat right away and things looked good. A big shadow came up and breached next to the boat. On the next pass you could see it was a giant leatherback turtle. It swirled around chasing squid and bait under the lights. I’ve never seen a turtle move that fast. It worked the water around the boat for a little while and split.

First line in the water yields a little shark, next comes another shark. Action wasn’t happening there so we moved on to the next spot. This time we picked up some bee-liners, a black snapper, and a nice size Rock Hind Grouper. Unfortunately, we suffered through sharks for most of the night. The crew crashed a little while for some sleep and we were up at sunrise again heading south. 

Found some good looking water and started trolling early morning. Picked up a decent Durado right away and then from the tower John spotted a bucket/debris with some nice Triple Tail on it. Passed by with no action on our baits, so turned around to work with Triple Tail. Our Greenhorn for the trip, Reid was cranking in one of the bates and bam, a Wahoo hits it and rips across the top of the water taking line and tearing beside the boat. Then it turned toward the boat and came off. Luckily, a larger Wahoo came in behind it nailed the same bait seconds later. This time we hook up solid, fight the fish, and Reid lands his first Wahoo. No more action after working the area a little longer, so we head back over to find the Triple Tail. 

Thanks to my boat partner, we had live bait in the live well to throw to the Triple Tail! Tossed out some small baits to the two fish and they slurped them down. Put those two fish in the boat and moved on. 

Next hit comes from a billfish, as we hear a reel go off and then see a sail fish dancing behind the spread. After a nice run, we boated the fish for some nice photos and watched it swim away. 

After a great morning of fishing, everybody was beat so we headed in early for a change. Great day on the water and incredible sea conditions. Thanks to the crew for all the prep work, and to DOUGGIE "D" for loading the bait traps for us ahead of the trip! 

Reggie


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice, sounds like that was a great trip


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

What an awesome read...great post!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Super cool sail! great pic! and a stud triple tail to boot! Looks like you guys have the blue water this year to the east!


----------



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice report with good variety. I know the wings is to the east, but where is it in relation to the squiggles?


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

MM its about 30 miles to the east southeast down the hundred fathom curve and just inshore of it.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Regg,

Thanks for the invite man, hopefully we can do it again. BTW, that guy in the second pic looks fat!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great sail pic and report.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm green with envy.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

Mullit, thanks for the info.


----------

